# another stimulus check?



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im watching the addres to congress right now and obama just talked about how if you make less than $250,000 you will see no new taxes. he also said 95 percent of americans are getting tax cuts and that the checks are on there way. Does this men we are getting stimulus checks again?


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

What'd you say I didn't hear I was still grabbing my ankles....


----------



## marshjo (Feb 23, 2009)

haha!! yea, best president ever right... not to turn this political, but he has great potential, but id be totally shocked if he makes the usa better..


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

my a*s still hurts from the last one


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

i heard if they gave everyone who pays taxes over 18 the stimulus money instead of giving it to big business that everyone would get $100,000...that would mean better economy, no housing crunch, and i would have the biggest damn topless mud wrestling contest ever...what else are you gonna do with it? save it? HAHAHAHAHA where the busty amatures become pros... mud wrestling.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

marshjo said:


> haha!! yea, best president ever right... not to turn this political, but he has great potential, but id be totally shocked if he makes the usa better..


I'd be shocked if anyone could fix this mess in 4 years...


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

no we are not getting another check. What he meant by the checks are on the way is our pay checks with our tax cuts are on the way starting april


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well from I understand is that here in MN each person is suppose to get 400$ as an extra 13$ in each check but if you do the math there are 26 pay periods in a year 13x26 = 338$. So what i want to know is where the hell is my other 62$ dang it. Like 13$ is gonna do any good can't even get a bag of cat food for that.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

yeah thats what I said 13.00 pfft won't even buy dinner for one night :hammer:


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

The stimulus to the public is being put on a budget. The $600 lump a person from Bush sure didn't have any kind of lasting affect did it? If Americans would learn to live on a budget there wouldn't be as many people struggling. I know people who make the same money as I do and their losing cars, houses, etc. It's a shame, but a lot of it is their fault.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't want a handout, just an opportunity to make my own money. I say give the breaks to the industries. I'd much rather have job security than a few extra bucks in my pocket. As we found out last time, "trickle-up poverty" will not work. Anyone with any sense either used the money to pay bills or they saved it. This country cannot spend it's way to prosperity.


----------



## pcw20 (Dec 23, 2008)

I say keep the money, give tax breaks to indust that give americans jobs and not china japan mexico. Owning a house, car and having health insur isnt a right. People need to learn how to spend there money


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I agree with most of that except health issurance. I should be-able to go to the dr if I want to but becaause I have no health issurance I can not afford to see a dr. I don't have thousands to spend on tests and meds. I work hard for my money but I could never live on what I make if I had to go it alone.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

i think the only way to fix things is to create jobs not hand out crap checks. besides where do they expect we spend these checks all the stores and buisness are going out of buisness. creating public works jobs helped us in the 30s it will help again


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

PeanutsMommy said:


> i think the only way to fix things is to create jobs not hand out crap checks. besides where do they expect we spend these checks all the stores and buisness are going out of buisness. creating public works jobs helped us in the 30s it will help again


Exactly. The Bush stimulus never had a chance. It was hush money to those wanting handouts. I am almost shocked by the lazy Americans who are pissed because they aren't getting a handout in this stimulus. Where I work over 20,000 jobs have been opened due to the new stimulus. With over $60 Billion assigned for O&M and new contracts. This stimulus may not be _THE_ answer, but I see it already helping WAY more than the Bush stimulus. Giving someone a $35,000-$65,000 salary is going to help way more than a $600 handout.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

MY MIKADO said:


> I agree with most of that except health issurance. I should be-able to go to the dr if I want to but becaause I have no health issurance I can not afford to see a dr. I don't have thousands to spend on tests and meds. I work hard for my money but I could never live on what I make if I had to go it alone.


Very true. We should have socialized medicine PCW. I want more out of my taxes than politicians salaries, and welfare. There should be free quality health care to every American citizen. The only people who should be forced to pay for health insurance are non-residents. But we have that backwards...we pay for health insurance, and the non-residents and those not working get free health care. Go figure. That's not socialism...if it were, we'd all have free health care.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I agree that the situation sucks for people with no insurance but no way would I want socialized health care. I'd rather have my doctor competing with other doctors to be the best in his field rather than just anther guy showing up for work each day. The people who could afford private care would be getting better care. As for the non-residents, I'm still wondering why we are not required to shoot on sight. Seems like a duty to me.


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> I agree that the situation sucks for people with no insurance but no way would I want socialized health care. I'd rather have my doctor competing with other doctors to be the best in his field rather than just anther guy showing up for work each day. The people who could afford private care would be getting better care. As for the non-residents, I'm still wondering why we are not required to shoot on sight. Seems like a duty to me.


I understand where you're coming from...but don't totally agree. My friend flies to Argentina for his medical care(He's an Argentine citizen) and he recieves great care. Doctors who provide social care are also allowed to own a private practice. You can get insurance should you want, but your hospital and emergency care is coverd by the government.

This is the USA. We don't have to do socialized medicine just like everyone else. I believe we have enough progressive thinkers here to take an idea and make it better.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> As for the non-residents, I'm still wondering why we are not required to shoot on sight. Seems like a duty to me.


:rofl: LMFAO!! How would it go down?...

Show me your passport please (doesn't show U.S. citizenship) BOOM! HEADSHOT! LMAO.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nah, if you're close enough to ask for id, save your ammo. Oh, and bring back ears or teeth. I'm keeping score lol.


----------



## nate (Oct 15, 2008)

lmfao PTW i need to ask you someing and dont take it the wrong way but when have you ever saw our goverment doing anything right ? i dont want those dipstick running anything else 
and more than anything else if my son was dieing i damn sure wouldnt want them telling me what doc he could see 
thats just me


----------



## CoolHandJean (Feb 25, 2009)

If I remember correctly the new "tax cut" or "Stimulus" is $13 dollars a week. YAY. 

Free Healthcare in theory is a fantastic idea. Free Healthcare in practice has proven to have many downfalls. I.e. If you need an MRI, you can go right away. Under Socialized healthcare, it might take up to three or four months for you to be able to get an MRI. 

If we can find a way to fix it, and find a way to keep people from abusing it. It would be good, however, humans tend to abuse things like that.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No kidding. I save $13.00 a week but I lose 15 hours of overtime. Not what I'd consider "thriving" lol.


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

okay here is the break down folks, straight from my tax software yesterday morning:

"Teh American Revocery Act of 2009 Added a new refundable credit called the 'making work pay' credit. Unlike the stimulus payment of 2008 the IRS will not be sending out checks to taxpayers for the amount of this credit. Taxpayers who earn wages will have their withholding adjusted for the amount of the credit. Other taxpayers will be able to claim the credit on their 2009 tax return. Based upon 2009 earned income the program has estimated that this taxpayer will be eligible for $800 of amking work pay credit (subject to phase-out for 2009 adjusted gross income above $150,ooo for married filing joint, $75,000 for other filing statuses)"

Phew


----------



## ptw (Jan 8, 2009)

nate said:


> lmfao PTW i need to ask you someing and dont take it the wrong way but when have you ever saw our goverment doing anything right ? i dont want those dipstick running anything else
> *and more than anything else if my son was dieing i damn sure wouldnt want them telling me what doc he could see
> thats just me*


That's not how it works with all socialized health care plans. However that is the way it is here. Your insurance has a list of providers that they tell you that you have to go to...and also doctors can refuse you due to whatever insurance company you use. I have to drive my daughter 5 hours to her specialist, and I have federal blue cross blue shield.

As far as the government never doing anything right, that's the fault of you and I....we voted them in. Unless you don't vote.


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

:goodpost:


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

BedlamBully said:


> okay here is the break down folks, straight from my tax software yesterday morning:
> 
> "Teh American Revocery Act of 2009 Added a new refundable credit called the 'making work pay' credit. Unlike the stimulus payment of 2008 the IRS will not be sending out checks to taxpayers for the amount of this credit. Taxpayers who earn wages will have their withholding adjusted for the amount of the credit. Other taxpayers will be able to claim the credit on their 2009 tax return. Based upon 2009 earned income the program has estimated that this taxpayer will be eligible for $800 of amking work pay credit (subject to phase-out for 2009 adjusted gross income above $150,ooo for married filing joint, $75,000 for other filing statuses)"
> 
> Phew


Sucks for those who lost their job due to the crap economy.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

in Australia every one who earns under 80 000 and is an Australian citizen gets $900 cash in there bank next month. got to love government hand outs


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I always wanted to live in OZ before...that just set it in stone


----------

